# Rat rescue Center Opened



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I created another topic since the rescue is now open and not being started. I am VERY EXCITED to say that we now have a web site!! You can Pm me if you wish to see the link. I have removed it from here for a few reasons and one of them being the fact that I don't like or feel like being attacked or treated the way some members have been treating me. I'll be adding updates here every now and then.


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

Congratulations Naz, I hope all goes well for you and your rats.


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

How come Carefresh is on the bad beddng list? A lot of people use Carefresh on here and i think it's generally accepted that it's one of the better beddings. I use it and i haven't found it to be too dusty.


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

Wasn't there a user who used carefresh and ended up with a dead rabbit? I thought someone posted that the dust collected somehow on/in the rabbit's nose and ended up forming a large lump with a lot of puss that eventually burst, and the infection killed the rabbit.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Carefresh and Total Comfort are actually great beddings. You shouldn't put them in the "bad bedding" list because of personal reasons.

You also shouldn't have your personal rats in the Adoptable section since, well... it's for adoptables.

Also, my best friend runs a rat rescue - do you realize how much it costs? In just the past couple of weeks, she has spent over $500 on vet care and surgeries alone. Along with that, you need to be willing to drive 2-3 hours or more in order to get your rescues to their forever home. 

Not to be a nag, but... I find it kind of confusing that you're now labeling yourself as a rat rescue, when only a month or more ago you were advising people to breed their pet store rats.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

i'll make it more clear on there, I tryed to show it are a personal opinion. I'll make that more clear. Yes the carefresh Bunny was mine , Thank you for your imput . If anyone knows of any bedding i haven't listed that they like or don't like let me know. Does eveyone like the exaple pictures??


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

You're not going to breed anymore, correct?


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah. I thought the care info was a bit thin but really nice and simple-not to much reading (thats good for me).

ps you have the best jobs!


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

My biggest problem is that you say the litter was an accident.

Did you not put the male and female together, but later decide you didn't want to breed, but it was already too late?

If so, it is not an accidental litter. 

And really, until you have true rescues in your facility you cannot vouch on how they are treated. You really should explain that you are just starting and no rats have been surrendered to you. You can say that you intend to treat them and spoil them. But until you have them, you cannot talk about what you do.

And instead of copying information from links, why not list the links on your website. If anything, it would lead them to finding more information because those sites have links, and their links have links on them, etc etc.

As far as bedding.. CareFresh is better to use than what you had your babies on (pine), even if you put them in it temporarily for a photo. It may confuse people when they see you using pine in your pictures, but saying you shouldn't use it at all on your info page.

When talking about bedding, you should confine your opinion in the "Rats Dos and Donts" to your experience with Carefresh and your rats, not other animals. And Cedar causes the same problems as pine and both can cause respiratory infections, scaring, difficulty breathing, etc. What type of wood do you mean when you say "Large Wood Chips?" You should specify because they might think you mean cedar wood chips instead of shaved cedar, which can be dusty.

And the Snak Shack you have listed isn't good for rats at all. It contains things that can be harmful to rats, like pine and cedar. It also is open to the air of the entire petstore and you could carry home SDA with one of those. Because they have some moisture to them, it is safe to say that germs and bacteria aren't just on the surface, but can burrow inside. Not to mention they contain alfalfa which is indegestible to rats.

As a rescuer myself, I will tell you. Your heart will be broken, your efforts degraded by irresponsible people. You'll lose money, not make it. Don't expect people to donate huge amounts of money or items like cages. RRR has not recieved one single donation in over a year and a half until Sunday. We recieved several free hammocks from myzoo2, on GooseMoose for buying a cage from her and for having rescues at the time. It was our first ever donation.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm going to being adding info on and off the site as I up grade and what not. My mother does breeding not me, It tells you that on the home page.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

For the second time i don't house them on pine, i wanted them the berkys to stand out so their dark coats wouldn't blend with thje dark purple try, So i placed the pine in there. I doubt them being in there for 2 pictures will kill them. Also thats not even their home, The boys live in a huge 3 story cage with cloth as bedding and the girls live in a 5 story with cloth as bedding as well. 
Also when people contact me about the littlers i will explain all of this to them, I have nothing to hide. I don't want to get rid of these babies i want to find them good homes. If someone doesn't adopt them i don't care. I have no problem taking care of them. 
I will add your opinion about snakshaks to list and will give proper warnings. I HAVE the facility already, we HAVE a rat room, with cages & climate control. We have extra food, bedding (mostly old clothes), hammocks, vet on call. I wouldn't have opened the rescue for surrenders if i didn't feel like i had everything i needed. 
Also i know that my heart is going to be broken, I did do my homework and talked to a ton of rescues already. As fare as money goes that isn;t an issue as i've stated many times before.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I've turned 'Other Rat Treats' into "Rat Reviews" so now it can all be information on treats, toys, etc. So people can make choices for themself off of what other people (who have had experience with the item) think of the product.
I also added a "check it out!" page with three links on it (working on adding more links just need to learn how).


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

You didn't answer my question about breeding, Naz.

Do you have quarantine homes? You can't just take rats into your home.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*big sigh* I tell people about quarantine all the time, I swear I wasn't born yesterday - Yes I have a quarantine area thats in a totaly different area.
Listen I know I wont be able to make eveyone happy with my site. Some people don't believe animals should be put down in shelters, some people think riding horses is cruel, some people think rats are gross, I believe everyone gets my point. I'm not going to change everything about my site to make people happy because once I make that change someone else isn't going to like. HOWEVER I don't mind getting feed back that isn't rude, snobbish, or "know it all". 
I'm not looking to please everyone because I know thats not going to happen. (Also Night on my home page it says "I am not a rat breeder"), heck for all I know someone could come to the rescue and clam i'm not a rescue because I don't have dogs or something crazy like that. I don't have anything to prove to anyone accept the rats the come here to the rescue. I can judge on how they will be taken care of because i will be the one careing for them.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Naz, from what I've read on this forum you shouldn't be trying to open a rat rescue. Period. Stick with what you've got now. Oh, and we can all get the link just by clicking the 'www' button on the bottom of all your posts.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Naz, I think people are just trying to help. Sometimes critisism can seem strong but you need to learn how to take it, especially if you want to do what's best for the rats people are intrusting in your care. There will be suspision at the beginning, all new things are like that and the fact that you are incredibly young and live with your mother doesn't help. What happens when you decide to move out on your own and can't afford a house but have 12 or so rats that still havn't found a home? It just seems like an awefully large step for someone without a home of their own to me.

It's a great idea, and it's a better idea than breeding for sure but in practice it's not as easy as it sounds. Perhaps you should just foster liters for another shelter or be a foster parent instead of a whole rescue? How much money is in your vet funds? Do you have $2000+ ( I imagine you require higher than this even as this probably is just enough to help 3-4 rats if that)

And as for taking the link out and refusing to post it, I find that rather immature as well. If you can't take critisism or questions no matter how bluntly put or how pessimistic sounding they may be you're not ready for such a huge responsibility because people will be like that towards you in the beginning. I really don't see anyone being 'mean' or 'hurtful' here, I just think that they are doubtful and worried mostly. To do this, you have to learn to accept things like that and LISTEN even if you are already doing what they suggest, they are still trying to help and figure out if you are a properly ran rescue. None of that sounds 'mean' to me, they just are concerned.


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

http://umgaziranchratrescue.tripod.com/ 

We can all find the site by Googling it Naz. Like Poppyseed said, everyone is just giving constructive ctiticism and while we may have our doubts, there's no question that what you're doing is a brilliant thing.

From a web-builder's point of view i don't think your site looks proffessional. I'm not going to start criticising the content, but you could do with making it simpler, for a start, and easier to navigate with more links to seperate pages. You also need to check your spelling and grammar, your spelling is _bad_ and that's not a criticism, you just might want to run everything through a spellchecker, or get someone to proofread it  I know this sounds like nit-picking but if you want a proffessional, respected and noticeable rescue then you need to smarten the site up a bit. At the moment it looks quite slap-dash and immature *cringe* i know that sounds harsh but i'm only trying to help, i know that's not the way you want to come accross to people.

Take all this in the spirit was intended - i'm not being nasy, i just want to give a few pointers that i think might make your rescue more successful.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Sara C - I am going to have the pages checked and edited and made to look just stunning, I know my spelling etc sucks, dsylexia sucks sometimes but I'm trying LOL

I know I have a lot of work with the pages and I'm working on them, I just wanted to get them out there so people could see what I'm doing.

Other Posters queried vet budgets and rat areas etc and living with MOM - LOL - We have a vet on call 24/7 - my Mom and the vet figure out the financial side - When I move out I will still have the farm here it is my home and should my Mom die or I sell the farm after that, it will always be here - the rat rescue is situated in a 20 by 15 insulated barn outside. It is climate controlled. There are two other barns on the farm as well, however this one was originally used for cheese making - oh no - wait - before you all shout - cheese making in 1937 - phew! It has been sterilized four times. My Mother runs the rest of the farm under Biosecurity and the rules and things she has to do are very strict. My Mom is giving me a small 8 by 10 outside storage room which I am changing into a quarintine area, so I won't have to go up to Red Bluff.

Anyway - I am going to continue with my rescue, I believe in what I am doing and appreciate the feedback. While you may not agree with my likes and dislikes etc I find that my methods etc work so until I find new ones I'm going to continue with mine.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I wish you the best of luck! I think the important thing is that you are trying to make a difference and are willing to save unwanted rats and give them homes.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

hey if you try bravenet.com they have free webhosting that doesn't show popups or ads, etc. it's very nice looking and they have some simple layouts that you can use to get started. i use it for my own website (i think it's my profile site, if you want an idea of how it runs), and it might help make things look more professional!

i really love what you are doing, and i know that it will get better with time. after all, you're just starting, there will always be kinks. maybe you should bring your rescue back to ratforum.com when it's really nice and up and running, so that people don't criticize you. a lot of it has to be that everyone thinks they can be helpful because you're just starting out. it's that "fix it before it's bad in the first place" thing.

if you want any help running the site, i love building web pages and html/css, etc, and i'm pretty mean with photoshop.  send me a message. holla!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank You so so much!! I think i would be better off getting this first site up and running, I don't want to just bump it liek trash you know? I will pm you though . Thank You again


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Naz don't forget I can draw stuff for you.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey Naz, something completely off the subject but what is your icon? I keep trying to figure it out, it's perplexed me lol. I can't stand not asking anymore! D:


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ditto!!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Lol it's a picture of me giving Naz scratches, I had to keep making the picture smaller and smaller till it fit. I tryed to make a different picture smaller but non of them can be seen . I have photo shop and have been changing the image size. Should i re-size something else?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

i am going to guess that is is a ratties nose from underneath (like the camera is under her chin)


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

lol i was wrong and naz beat me to posting LoL


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, you can link me the origional and I can fix it for you if you wish XD Maybe crop out the huge amount of black space then resize?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Sure, Should i just post the pic on here?? or email it to you?


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Either works for me! Posting it here sounds more convienant >_>


----------



## tasha (Oct 16, 2006)

wow naz! i can tell you worked really hard on the site. the only thing i would change is to make YOUR rats their own page! (they deserve it right!) 

im very excited for you. i think it's wonderful what youre doing for rats and i support you 100%. you have a lot of helpful tips and links on the site as well and that is always appreciated. i know you have put a lot of work, time, and research into starting this rescue and im confident that you know what youre doing. good luck with everything!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanx so so much, I was thinking the same thing!!! make it less confusing and what not . I honestly can't thank all of you enough!!! Another idea i had was to maybe make another page with links to other rescues & breeders?? (of course with their ok first  ). I'm still thinking about it?? 
Oh and heres the pic of Nazy for you, Thanx for the help .


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Although the intent of the site is good, it needs a lot of work. As it stands now, it's not at all professional and just kind of looks like someone's Myspace or something


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Here you go, hope you like it >_>


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Post it here! I would like to see it and I'm sure others do to.  lol


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Naz, I read the whole thread - only got in at the beginning when it was already 3 pages long. I've read lots of opinions on your project, some encouraging, some not.

One thing I read that I would agree with is that you can count on a rat rescue (or many other worthy projects to help animals and humans) will probably lose money. People do these charitable things out of a genuine desire to help, and it IS important to have your eyes open about the money thing.

I visited your site, and can see you are working hard on it. Since Naz (the rat) is a painter, and since Gus is a painter, I thought you might like to display some paintings in your "fun with rats" section. As his custodian and agent, I give you permission to display Gus' paintings, if you like.

Here is something else that you might want to use in "fun with rats," and if you'd like, you have my permission to use it on the site. This is called a "Sweeter-Totter," and I had it made for Gregor. You buy a "chube" (name brand for chewable tube) at the petstore. Then, you take a plank of wood, and reinforce it on the bottom (inside the chube,) and voila! You have a sweeter-totter.

This differs from a "Teeter-totter" in that, the most popular way to use it is for you to put a treat at the "high" end. It won't take too long before your rat decides, "I don't have to do all this work of walking the plank...I can just walk to the high end, reach up, pull it down, and eat my sweetie!" BOTH Gregor and Gus figured out this trick on the first day.

Here's Gregor, collecting a goodie. (If you use this pic, please mention Gregor Samsa's name, as the rat demonstrating the toy.)










My post has gotten long, but what I really wanted to say was this:

Thanks for trying to help the little ones. I wish you much success in this project.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

the cavy rescue site would give you some good ideas. i just floowed Hollys link to the sponsor page and before i could think about it i have sponsored a rat over pay pal!
They also advertise for an exotic pet insurance company and i bet they get a a tidy sum for that. There adoption line is a high rate number. Maybe you could start a cheep line of wrist bands or maybe a cool cage accsessory with ur logo on it for a $ each. You might be able to get payed for advertising a rat product-good local vets, brand of food ect


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey, ladylady!

Congratulations on your new foster baby!  Who did you adopt?

You will be so thrilled with the packet they send out! If you don't live in England, though, remember that it will take awhile to get to you.

Did you remember to mention my name? :lol:


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

well id ont know cus i followed the paypal link and copyied and pasted the recipt into my email and closed the window. i guess they can get my email through pay pal?


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Gee...I don't really know how the PayPal thing works, but I'm sure they'll get your email, and be in touch regarding where to send your packet. If you want to sponsor someone in particular, like Iota, or the beautiful Becky, you could let them know then. (You get a picture, a keychain with a picture, a little stuffed rat, background on your "foster" rat, and a short letter from "your" rat. So, IMO, it's worth it to choose someone in specific to sponsor.) They have some cute boys, too. I was only joking earlier when I asked if you mentioned my name, but now that I think about it, if you get a chance and happen to remember, I'd appreciate it if you told them you found them in a post I made on a Rat Forum. I like them quite a bit, and surely would like them to know that they are getting a minor degree of publicity from one of their rats' foster mommies! 

Seriously, look through the "sponsor me" page, and pick someone out to sponsor, so that the rat, him or herself, can send you a letter! (NOT a litter! :lol: )


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

The cavy rescue site is very cool. I adopted one of my ladies (guinea pig, not rat!) from the listings on that site  I'm just waiting for a baby boy rat to come up and he's mine! I figure if i'm already taking 2 rats to University illegally (the house my girlfriend and i are renting had something about pets not being allowed in the contract) then one more isn't really going to matter lol.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Night - I payed a profe. $75.00 to look over the site and he gave me a few things to work on and a few ideas. However the last thing he said was that it looked very good and said we had a fantastic start. There are some rescue sites and breeder sites i see that have all these flashy pictures and glitter objects everywhere and THAT isn't very profe. to me, I like my site how it is and so do many others, I will take the advice of the profe. and what everyone else has said on here and fix it to my liking. 
Holly- Thats a GREAT IDEA! I'd LOVE to put some of G's paintings up! I'll let you when they have been added on. Oh and i know that I will end up losting more money, I don't want to make money doing this. I'm not in it for the money thats why my rescue is non-profit . Once again i love the painting idea!!
Poppyseed - I LOVE LOVE LOVE the picture!!!! I'm going to upload it asap!!! 
thank you all so so much!!!!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

naz i think ur page is amazin lol ignore the pm i sent u lol i found the link!
ignore the ppl dat r being mean i meen thers helpful comments then mean 1s if they dont like the page then they can simply just not look lol


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

What professional?


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

Having given this more thought, I'm a little skeptical of this, Naz.

Not to insult you, but the way you talk about throwing money around really doesn't impress me. As someone who understands the value of a dollar very much, I find the way you talk about funds not being a problem - and paying a professional $75.00 to simply look at your website to be both immature and frivolous.

I am not a genius when it comes to websites and coding. But I know my HTML and my CSS, and I know what sites are appropriate for hosting professional websites, and which ones people will take seriously. Tripod, which is what your website was hosted on when I checked, is taken seriously by no one. Children use it to host their personal homepages or school research projects. If you have $75.00 to throw away on a "professional", you have the money to host your own domain. Based on the content of your site, $75.00 is enough to host yourself on a low-cost server for three years or more with your own .com and e-mail, and no pop-up ads. Tripod is considered to be one of the absolute worst cost-free hosts. Either you don't know anything about webhosting, or you're lying. To be honest again, I don't believe you paid anyone $75.00. It sounds like a sum you made up in your head that would sound impressive for the editing of a website.

I feel like a jerk saying this, but I'm going to continue to be completely honest with how I feel about your website. First of all, it is ugly. Your background colour is childish and unprofessional, and you have low quality images strewn all over the place with no organisation. The site is uninformative and low-content when it comes to text. 

You don't need flashy images or glitter objects to make a professional website. To the contrary, this sort of thing is looked down on when it comes to business-oriented sites, and this is one thing you've gotten right. Keep away from the massive filesize .gifs from 1998 that every other person on Tripod seems to be in love with.

Here is my advice to you concerning your website. If you _truly_ have $75.00 to throw away on a professional to come in and simply give you some advice on changes, I would advise you to pay a professional graphics designer (with a portfolio they will allow you to peruse) to the logos and template for your website, after you have purchased your own .com. For God's sake don't dish out money for a tripod website. That is honestly one of the most foolish things I've ever heard of. 

Secondly, do more research. Get more experience. I have just started keeping rats myself and I am by no means a professional, but in just a few weeks I know ten times what the average person who walks into a pet store and walks out with a rat knows. I have been helped a great deal by people on this website and by people on research sites. Learn absolutely everything you can about the animals you are dealing with. Just visiting a few websites is not enough. Every day, I do a google search for rats and subjects pertaining to rats and I teach myself even more. I have learned not just about fancy rats but about wild rats, the correlation between the two, about rat anatomy, about the history of rats, the use of lab rats in the past, whatever I can find.

You're still on your first litter and you already have started a rescue. Your enthusiasm is to be commended, but your haste comes across as foolish to me. 

I can tell that you really want to do this, but when I look at the way you talk about money and about the rats that you already have, the way you chose to present your information on your website, and the way you sound when you post here, I see someone who simply does not know enough.

I sincerely hope that you pace yourself and give yourself time to learn, that you continue to research, and for the sake of the animals you are keeping, that you're not lying when you say funds are not a problem and you truly have a vet on call. 

I wish you all the best in your efforts and I think you are aspiring towards a great thing. I hope you'll take some of what I've said into consideration and you won't be offended by my honesty.

As a final note, the following are a few links that contain information that I found to be useful. I have read every single link and every single piece of text within this and last week alone, and I own only two rats. I think you should be able to say you have accomplished that at the very least.

http://www.petratscanada.com/ratcare.htm
http://www.ratsrule.com/
http://www.quite.co.uk/rats/


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

......8O......wow....

*blinks rapidly*

Good luck Naz and to any rescue'ys


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Your concern does not go unoticed Wench, however i do not see how you think i am "trowing" around money? I've baught extra water bottels, food, toys, etc. and personally i don't believe that is throwing money around. I spent $75.00 because i honestly don't know much about web sits which is why i got the help. If i didn't have $75.00 extra to spend i wouldn't open a rescue, if I couldn't afford a simple $75.00 how would i afford vet bills?? 
I thank you for your opinion and good wishes but if you don't like my site then don't visit it, if you think i can't do this then simply don't read my posts. I believe in what i am doing and i have no reason to stop my goal.


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

The whole "If you don't like something then don't look at it." attitude is not the type of attitude a rescue worker should have. Naz, you are really going to need to learn how to talk with people, take critism, and give critism before you are going to be able to do much good in rescue situations. The attitude you have now isn't going to get you very far. And if you showed it to people talking about surrendering their rats to you, you are likely to scare them off. Not to mention potential adopters.

I've taken web design classes and nothing Wench said is not true. When I first saw your website my opinion of it was that it looked pretty bad. And it still does. It is obvious it has been built by someone who doesn't know what they are doing when it comes to websites. And the organization isn't that great either.

Honestly, it seems more like a personal website than a rescue's site. For instance the "About Me." page, instead of being about the rescue itself it is about you and what you do. The different colored texts really need to go, as does the 'highlighted' look. And when using pictures from other places, they are copyrighted and you violate that copyright. For example the pictures of bedding you have on your page. Not to mention it is obvious you just saved them as they were and didn't change anything about them to make them look good on your website.

It definately needs a lot of work. But what needs the most work seems to be how you take things and how you respond to them.

And on another note- you might want to add to the "Snak Shak" paragraph that it contains harmful ingredients like pine and cedar. At least suggest people look at the ingredients list before they decide.


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

Well...i think Wench and Rodere said everything i was going to say. I can't believe you paid a proffessional to just _look_ at your site. I would have paid that for him to fix it! I find it hard to believe that a proffessional would say it was 'very good' either. If what you're saying is the truth then you've been ripped off, well and truly. 

These are some more proffessional looking websites that might give you an idea of what to aim for:

http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/
http://www.cavyrescue.com
http://www.greenfieldsrescue.co.uk/holiday_boarding.aspo.uk/small-animal-boarding.shtml


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

That would be my impression as well. It's a lot easier to take the money and say 'Yeah it looks good." and go on your way. Though I don't see any professional web designer saying that it is good. Web Design has some very basic rules that the site doesn't follow. Not to mention the grammar and spelling errors. I don't think any true professional would have told someone it was alright.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Nazarath said:


> I created another topic since the rescue is now open and not being started. I am VERY EXCITED to say that we now have a web site!! You can Pm me if you wish to see the link. I have removed it from here for a few reasons and one of them being the fact that I don't like or feel like being attacked or treated the way some members have been treating me. I'll be adding updates here every now and then.


Congratulations! I'd like to see the site if you wouldn't mind pm'ing me


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

umgaziranchratrescue.tripod.com/


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Sara_C said:


> umgaziranchratrescue.tripod.com/


Why would you post this? Naz said that she didn't want it on this post any more and that she would give it to anyone who asked for it.


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

I posted it a few pages back. Anyone can get to it by googling it anyway, it's public domain. If Naz didn't want the rescue publicising it wouldn't be on the web now, would it? She might not want the link posting but that doesn't mean other people can't provide it. 

And what's the point in taking the link off if she'll give it to anyone who asks?


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ditto.

Major diss to Naz's right of confidentciality.

Even if YOU know how to get it on your own that doesn't mean everyone else does.

Have you no respact for Naz's feelings or rights??


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

Naz's right of confidentiality? She doesn't HAVE any rights of confidentiality. That site is on the net, available to the public - if she wanted to stay confidential she should take it off the net.

Her rights? So....please tell me, what rights does she have stating that i am not allowed to pass on a link that links to a site which is public domain? I respect Naz's feelings but i also believe that people should be able to see the website which started this whole topic, and the issues surrounding it. They should be able to see the rescue, should they wish to adopt and kittens, and also form their own judgement on whether they themselves would put kittens in Naz's care. And they should be able to form an opinon on the site and what Naz is doing. That's what this whole thread is about, after all. The real question is why Naz took the link down in the first place.

_"Even if YOU know how to get it on your own that doesn't mean everyone else does._

That just undermines everyone's intellingence on here. Who doesn't know how to use a search engine?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Respect for someone trying to swindle people out of their money? Please.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Sara_C said:


> I posted it a few pages back. Anyone can get to it by googling it anyway, it's public domain. If Naz didn't want the rescue publicising it wouldn't be on the web now, would it? She might not want the link posting but that doesn't mean other people can't provide it.
> 
> And what's the point in taking the link off if she'll give it to anyone who asks?


I realise that anyone can find it, I just think that making it easier for people who don't agree with what Naz is doing by posting it again is fuelling the Naz bashing.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Veary deep sigh*

I'm not going to start a debate with you becuase I know you both are sitting mules and I'm in no mood to deal with a couple of mules.


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

We're all over it - Naz has left the forums. She's not even here for us to do any bashing, if that's what you call giving constructive criticism. All i did was post a link to a site which is available for all the public to see. I was simply distributing something to help other people find the site. You and Sky14 are carrying it on by saying i was being disrespectful to Night, which was not my intent at all.

And for the record, Sky14, respect is earned.

_"*Veary deep sigh*

I'm not going to start a debate with you becuase I know you both are sitting mules and I'm in no mood to deal with a couple of mules."_

And i'm in no mood to deal with a kid who doesn't know what she's on about, but i guess i have to. I respect the fact that you care enough about Naz to defend her, but i was hardly on the offensive. I posted a LINK, for god's sake. You're blowing it all way out of proportion.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Calling people names is immature, Sky.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Sara_C said:


> You and Sky14 are carrying it on by saying i was being disrespectful to Night, which was not my intent at all.


To Naz?

I'm more than happy to drop it. I thought it was dropped, then you posted that link. I just felt it was a bit of a mean thing to do after she had already said that she didn't want it posting and she had already left the forums. I'm sorry if I offended you if your intent was not to disrespect Naz.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Very very deep sigh*

Saying someone is a sitting mule is only another way to say they are VERY stuborn.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Maybe you should get that sighing problem looked at by a doctor.


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah i meant Naz not Night, sorry.

Look, Naz has left the forums - the link was posted for you as i doubt she'll be coming back, and for any other people who wanted to see what all the fuss was about. Surely if Naz was that offended she would have said something when i posted the link a couple of pages back? I didn't mean to come accross all pedantic and nasty, i just thought it was very self-gratifying of Naz to ask everyone to message her for the link - as everyone who bothered to message her would no doubt agree with how she was doing things. By posting the link i was just trying to make it easier for people to access the site without having to go through the rigmarole of messging Naz.

Night, you kill me  Maybe it's an URI...


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Night said:


> Maybe you should get that sighing problem looked at by a doctor.


*foflmao* :lol: (sorry Sky, but that was pretty funny )


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

??? *foflmao* ???

What?

And I agree it's good to see that Night has a sence of humer


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Sky14 said:


> ??? *foflmao* ???
> 
> What?


Falls on floor laughing my arse off, I believe.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Falls on floor laughing my arse off, I believe.


Thanks for highlighting my typo, Forensic 

It's totally lost all credibility now, but it was meant to be roflmao :lol:


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

Well you created a new one! Foflmao!!! We'll give you full credit when we use it in future


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

haha! I personally like *roffle*, but I felt that it amused me a little more than a roffle could convey :lol:


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

it cracks me up most when people use words like "roffle" and "ohemgee" in real life. XD


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

DonnaK said:


> Thanks for highlighting my typo, Forensic
> 
> It's totally lost all credibility now, but it was meant to be roflmao :lol:


Shhhh! If you don't tell people think you're super l33t! :lol:


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Super what?

I'm new to the internet so I don't know much...


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Sky, if I could go back in time and never learn what this whole "1337" thing was, I would. It has got to be the dumbest thing on the internet, right next to that dancing baby, star wars kid, and that badger song.

Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Shhhh! If you don't tell people think you're super l33t! :lol:


I guess I lose at teh intarwebs :lol:


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

cjshrader said:


> Sky, if I could go back in time and never learn what this whole "1337" thing was, I would. It has got to be the dumbest thing on the internet, right next to that dancing baby, star wars kid, and that badger song.
> 
> Consider yourself lucky.


Where's your sense of silly, cjshrader?


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I lost my sense of silly when people decided that numbers and letters were interchangeable


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

One of my ex-boyfriends was obsessed with the badger song. It made me want to strangle him endlessly.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

the badger song?! i LOVE that song, lol. also, look up the llama song, the kenya song, the ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny, banana phone, and charlie the unicorn. the last three are all on newgrounds.com


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

A snaaaaaake, a snaaaaaaake........ MUSHROOM MUSHROOM!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

That llama song is the devil! I can't turn it off if I watch the clip... it's like it hypnotises me or something :lol: There's a stomping kittens one that has the same effect (some kittens in uniform, stomping to music - not someone stomping on kittens  )


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I had another ex-boyfriend who went around in his car, blasting Banana Phone.

I date good people.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

haha. pretty sure that my boy gets wierder the longer i know him. i have some amazing pics of him making some ridonkulous faces. he also calls my rat our illegitimate love-child, so i'm not sure what to think about that.


----------



## papricka (Apr 2, 2007)

LOL, this is funny!


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

I LOVE Charlie the Unicorn! It's pure random, acid-trip genius!!! Weebl and Bob are hilarious, as is the Kenya song and the badger song. The llama song prevents you from ever looking at a llama in the same way ever again 

I'm glad it's not just me that finds these things oddly amusing.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

i think im missing out!
LOVE your rainbow Sara, I have one painted across my wall i love rainbows so much


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Haha it's funny how off-topic this went all of the sudden.

I'm staying out of it though. Wait, let me throw the "All Your Base Are Belong To Us" craze in there. Now I'm staying out of it.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Should I know what all of you are talking about? 

OR

Should I stay abliveus?

Be truthfull.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Sky, maybe this link will catch you up. It's pretty much every silly thing that's every happened on the internet:

http://www.answers.com/topic/list-of-internet-phenomena
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_phenomenon

Numa numa was always a good one

And here is something on 1337:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet

These things are so ridiculous I don't know if you'd want to learn about them. You may even think we're crazy for enjoying such things.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Nothing can surprise me....


----------



## Shar (Feb 26, 2007)

Shun the non-believer...Shun him...Shuuuunnnnnn


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

"Charlieeee...Charlieeeee...Chaaaaarrrrllliiiieee...Chaaarrrllliiieeeee..."

"What?""

"We're on a bridge Charlie!"

I love it


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

8O.......You crazy! lol

That stuffs ok some of it made me laugh and some of it's just kinda creepy....


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh you wanted creepy?

http://www.fat-pie.com/salad.htm

That's creepy.

Edit: You know what? I'm going to create a post about this in The Lounge so that ratman doesn't lock this thread in the future. Though, who would blame him!

Edit again: It's callled Silly internet phenomenon!


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

.........................8O..............................


----------

